# Charlottesville to Staunton?



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I am planning a solo ride from Charlottesville to Hot Springs, Va. on June 30 (a Thursday). I will be arriving in Charlottesville by Amtrak on the night of the 29th. I know have ridden my bike from west of Staunton to Hot Springs before. But, I never have ridden from Charlottesville to Staunton. Browsing the maps, it looks like there is only one way to get between Charlottesville and Waynesboro -- to take Route 250. I have a recollection of driving on Route 250 and it does not seem like a cycling-friendly road. Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

If you want to avoid 250 as much as practical, it looks like you could do something like this: take 250 west a couple miles out of town, follow 677 south to 637, follow that west quite a way, do a dog leg on 691, continue on 637, cross 151, hit 750 and take a left, hit 6 and take a right, left on 600, which then dumps you out on 250 near the top of the mountain. That last bit involving 750, 6, and 600 is all very tight, and isn't visible on most maps. I'm not sure which if any of those roads I've ridden in my brief time living in Charlottesville, but most of the roads around there are paved and civilized.

From the mountain down to Waynesboro, there isn't any option other than 250 to my knowledge, but it's short and I don't recall 250 being busy there.

I have seen group rides on 250 between Charlottesville and the mountain, for what it's worth. It never seemed busy at all the times I've driven on it, although traffic is fast and I don't recall what kind of shoulder width is available. Since it looks like this ride is really going to be pushing the mileage, I might just ride 250 to take the most direct route, horizontally and vertially speaking.

Have fun. That's going to be what, 150 miles or something?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks*



AllUpHill said:


> Have fun. That's going to be what, 150 miles or something?


When I plotted the ride out on Topo, taking 250 straight from Charlottesville to Staunton, I come up with 102 miles. But, the real kicker is that there is 10,000+ of climbing on the route. And, I am supposed to be at a cocktail party at The Homestead at 6:00 p.m. on the day of the ride.

Thanks for the routing. I'll post a report after the ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> When I plotted the ride out on Topo, taking 250 straight from Charlottesville to Staunton, I come up with 102 miles. But, the real kicker is that there is 10,000+ of climbing on the route. And, I am supposed to be at a cocktail party at The Homestead at 6:00 p.m. on the day of the ride.
> 
> Thanks for the routing. I'll post a report after the ride.


I'm thinking the DC 400k and 600k brevets go through there. I'll check and see what their routes actually are.

BTW those are some TOUGH rides.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

By the way ...

If you don't have any particular reason for going through Staunton and want to see some different territory, I can mention an alternate place to cross the Blue Ridge -- Reed's Gap, south of where 250 crosses. You could follow 637 out of C-ville as I mentioned earlier, take a left on 635, follow this south through Batesville, take a left on 151, right on 664 which makes a (rather tough) climb over the mountain. Take the Parkway south and descend west on 56 to Vesuvius and Steeles Tavern. 56 becomes 606, which you follow to 252 and take a left. When 252 hits 39, take it west, which will lead you through the famous Maury River Gorge to Warm Springs.

This might be a few miles longer and more difficult with the Reed's Gap climb, but it definitely has a higher scenic factor.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Looks interesting*

Matt:

I don't have any particular reason to go through Staunton. I just plugged your route into Topo and it looks interesting. It's only marginally longer than the route through Staunton, but it does have a little more climbing (13,000+ feet). Thanks.

Mark


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Hot Springs !!!!*

Mark,

I live in Hot Springs ( well 8 miles south on 220). Cocktails at the Homestead, you need to get there in time to take a shower and get your coat and tie on for the dinning room!  One of the most beautiful places in the country! Great riding in the area too!!!! 
Are you going to be around for a couple days or just in and out in a day. I would be glad to do some evening riding with you if you are interested. I know most all of the roads here. I have lived here all my life.
Hoov


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the route*



AllUpHill said:


> By the way ...
> 
> If you don't have any particular reason for going through Staunton and want to see some different territory, I can mention an alternate place to cross the Blue Ridge -- Reed's Gap, south of where 250 crosses. You could follow 637 out of C-ville as I mentioned earlier, take a left on 635, follow this south through Batesville, take a left on 151, right on 664 which makes a (rather tough) climb over the mountain. Take the Parkway south and descend west on 56 to Vesuvius and Steeles Tavern. 56 becomes 606, which you follow to 252 and take a left. When 252 hits 39, take it west, which will lead you through the famous Maury River Gorge to Warm Springs.
> 
> This might be a few miles longer and more difficult with the Reed's Gap climb, but it definitely has a higher scenic factor.


On Wednesday evening, I took the train from Baltimore to Charlottesville and spent the night at a hotel near the UVA campus. Despite my best intentions to wake up at 5:00 a.m. on Thursday morning (6/30) and be on the road by 5:30 a.m., I overslept and did not start my ride until 6:50 a.m. I followed your route (with the exception that I made one wrong turn that gave me an extra 2 or 3 miles). I really enjoyed the ride -- the climb to the Blue Ridge Parkway and the ride along the Parkway were expecially spectacular. The only negative thing about the ride was my own fault -- by my starting late, I was riding in some pretty hot temperatures -- it was 90 degrees when I began the climb to the Blue Ridge and if my Polar 720 can be believed, it was between 95 and 101 degrees when I was on Route 39. 

Thanks for all of your help.

Mark


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

Glad to be of service. I was riding with Hoovypedals this morning, and when he told me you'd taken the Reed's Gap route, I have to admit I felt a pang of guilt for sending you over something that was probably a little more than you bargained for! Advising somebody to go over that climb could probably be construed as homicide in the right circumstances. At any rate, sounds like you were well prepared, althought I would've never expected heat like that.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*No need for guilt*



AllUpHill said:


> Glad to be of service. I was riding with Hoovypedals this morning, and when he told me you'd taken the Reed's Gap route, I have to admit I felt a pang of guilt for sending you over something that was probably a little more than you bargained for! Advising somebody to go over that climb could probably be construed as homicide in the right circumstances. At any rate, sounds like you were well prepared, althought I would've never expected heat like that.


I plotted the route in my Topo software before I did the ride. So, I knew what you had planned for me. Also, I wanted to do some climbing in preparation for the Etape du Tour, which I am doing on Monday (7/11). My tortoise-like climbing may not be pretty, but I usually can manage to get over the hills. I envy both you and Hoovypedals for the great riding that you have in your backyard (or, in the case of Hoovypedals right in his front yard). Again, thanks.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*Any of you guys riding in the Mountain Mama ride?*

Hi guys,

I'm moving to Charlottesville at the end of the month and am finally going to get a chance to pariticpate in the Mountain Mama ride. 

I know it's a ball buster but the scenery should make up for it. 

Will any of y'all be there?

Sean


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Maybe???*

SFG,

I may do it depends on when it is. I haven't checked the dates. If Alluphill comes up to do it I definately will. 
A couple good shops in Char. TYhe guys at Extreme are great! 
HOOV


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*It's up to you AllupHill*



hoovypedals said:


> SFG,
> 
> I may do it depends on when it is. I haven't checked the dates. If Alluphill comes up to do it I definately will.
> A couple good shops in Char. TYhe guys at Extreme are great!
> HOOV


Hi Hoov,

Yeah, I've spoken with the guys at Exteme before and they are very knowledgable and friendly. 

The ride is Aug 6th. 

Hope you can make it. 

Sean


----------

